# Before something does go wrong (preventative measure)!!! Cell phone usage.



## Tapio (Sep 30, 2011)

This thread is not about an accident that happened, but could possibly happen. I think something needs to be said about the use of cell phones when operating a crane. I have worked with a couple of tree services as a climber for crane jobs, and there is nothing more irritating than a hearing through your headset, "Ring...ring...Hey! What's going on?..." Then followed by a mic-off click. SERIOUSLY???

Distractive crane operating is by far worse than distractive driving. Losing communication with your climber over a phone conversation that can wait (because most crane picks last only a couple of minutes) is EXTREMELY dangerous and shows a lack of respect for the well being of your climber. 

So, if you are a crane operator, think about this. Tree workers are very good at problem solving and are very logical thinkers. We have to be because trees often grow in the wierdest places and have many obsticals. Lets use the skills of our trade and our common sense to realize that CELL PHONE USAGE WHILE OPERATING A CRANE IS PROBABLY NOT A GOOD IDEA.

Add comments to this below... Thanks!


----------



## Tapio (Sep 30, 2011)

*sorry*

oh, sorry, which one should i have posted it under?


----------



## mitch95100 (Sep 30, 2011)

Im not a climber but i agree it shows a great deal of a lack of respect and is dangerous. its like a Nascar driver reading a book while racing


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Sep 30, 2011)

mitch95100 said:


> Im not a climber but i agree it shows a great deal of a lack of respect and is dangerous. its like a Nascar driver reading a book while racing


 
You mean they aren't suppose to read books while they drive for hours in an endless circle? I would to keep me awake if I was the driver. Guess that's why I do tree work. Always something new.


----------

